# Предупреждение о конфиденциальной информации Excel



## Shasha (22.05.2018)

Привет! Нужна помощь с экселем 2010. Когда я пытаюсь сохранить документ стало выдаваться сообщение:


> Предупреждение о конфиденциальной информации: документ содержит макросы, элементы управления ActiveX, данные пакета расширения XML или веб-компоненты. Они могут включать персональные данные, которые нельзя удалить с помощью инспектора документов.





Помогите отключить это сообщение - оно очень раздражает, а файликов много.


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

Это из за галки* Удалять персональные данные из свойств файлов при сохранении*


----------

